# Apps, apps and more apps.



## alexb (Jan 4, 2003)

need more apps for more things all with universal search

Need to update the firetv app to have more features

Need to update iOS app - it's a UX mess like why can't I expand a strip to full screen and the workflow of say setting up a onepass has more presses than needed

Oh and off topic - why in the main TiVo UI is the what's on now / recommendation UI show such small thumbnails - the posters should be much larger UI is stuck in the early 2000s!!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

TiVo is currently working on a new product called the Mavrik which is a headless DVR, similar to a Tablo, which will use apps running on other streaming dvices as it's main interface. This will essentially make it so apps running on the TiVo itself are no longer necessary. 

Based on the screen shots we've sen it will also have a much more modern, thumbnail based, UI.


----------



## alexb (Jan 4, 2003)

Any insight as to wether it will have apps?
Any insight as to wether that UI will come to other TiVo boxes?

Personally I want the apps to have deep integration with TiVo - unified search is killer. What you suggests precludes that. Though maybe with lack of resources staying out of app game is sensible. But then I would want a darn good app for firetv....


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Have you ever used the iOS or Android apps? The way it integrates other services and can launch their apps? I suspect that's how the Mavrik apps will work. Because it will run on common streaming devices it should have access to way more apps then are currently available on the TiVo boxes.


----------



## alexb (Jan 4, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> Have you ever used the iOS or Android apps? The way it integrates other services and can launch their apps? I suspect that's how the Mavrik apps will work. Because it will run on common streaming devices it should have access to way more apps then are currently available on the TiVo boxes.


Yes, but that's just a launch of an app, it doesn't start the program AFAIK, but maybe that doesn't matter?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

alexb said:


> Yes, but that's just a launch of an app, it doesn't start the program AFAIK, but maybe that doesn't matter?


I think some apps offer better integration then others. Some just launch the app, some launch and take you to the program and others can actually launch and start playing.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

Forget "more" apps, how about apps that start fast enough that you don't forget why you started them . The apps on my LG TV start thousands of times faster than the TiVo apps, so I'm highly unlikely to ever use an app on the TiVo again.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

tomhorsley said:


> Forget "more" apps, how about apps that start fast enough that you don't forget why you started them . The apps on my LG TV start thousands of times faster than the TiVo apps, so I'm highly unlikely to ever use an app on the TiVo again.


Which TiVo do you have? The apps launch almost instantly on the Bolt. In fact the Netflix app is kept in memory so it actually starts instantly. The rest only take a few seconds at most.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

Dan203 said:


> Which TiVo do you have? The apps launch almost instantly on the Bolt. In fact the Netflix app is kept in memory so it actually starts instantly. The rest only take a few seconds at most.


I can launch the amazon app on my TiVo Roamio and watch spinning circles for minutes. If I launch amazon video on my Nexus 7 tablet at the same time, I can be well into the exact same show by the time I make it through the spinning circles on the Roamio. I can't compare the LG TV native app to the Roamio directly because I'd need to hook up an additional TV to do that, but the LG app feels about the same speed as the tablet.


----------

